# Coolest Chronographs!



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Always wondered why there isn't an independent forum on here for chronograph watches (like there is for dive watches, digitals, ABCs, etc.).

Let's see pictures of your favorite chronographs!


----------



## J.L.Hudson (Jan 14, 2009)

My new Bond


----------



## shah (Aug 20, 2008)

All the watches I have owned are chronographs - maybe I should buy a diver now:think:! Anyhow on to the pictures:

My latest acquisition - IWC :










Navitimer:










Speedmaster:










Tissot PRC200:










And the one I flipped - Carrera:


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

my last two watches are my only chronos. a handwind and a 7750. love em both. im a chrono man now! :-!
here are my fav pics.


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Forgot to add these two, hope y'all dont mind...








Mink on Shane Delaurian...


----------



## R/T Hemi (Feb 14, 2009)

New PRC200.....


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Very nice, congratulations on the new watch! :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## mpartridgeferrari (Jan 11, 2009)

Heres a couple pics of my new Hamilton Tachymilers. powered by the ever so famous 7750 chrono movement. I just picked these up today. I loved both the black and white dial and ended up getting an unbelievable deal on both. I dont have any actual pictures yet but here are some stock photos. Very cool watch.


----------



## R/T Hemi (Feb 14, 2009)

BenL said:


> Very nice, congratulations on the new watch! :-!


 Thanks! That Carrera is sweet. Also, i definately agree there should be a Chronograph subforum.


----------



## Andre Christiansen (Jun 18, 2006)

I kinda like this one because of the asymmetric outline of the dial...


----------



## swift (Mar 17, 2009)

my chrono collections :-!


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

they are

Tissot Racing










and

Seiko Sportura Double Retrogade Chronograph









Tissot PRC200


















Seiko velatura diver's Chronograph









cheers!


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

polaco23 said:


> im a chrono man now! :-!


+1 here :-!


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Just got this one:
Kobold R. E. Byrd Chrono


----------



## J.L.Hudson (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Andre Christiansen (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## scm64 (May 12, 2007)

Ooooh Fun.


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

Here's mine


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Kobold Endurance A




























Kobold Polar Surveyor III The Redesign























































:-!:-!:-!


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

I love chronoraphs, and about half my watches are chronos. They just look right to me

My favorite Aviator Chrono II (bottom center dial is for 24hr)


----------



## fiddletown (May 14, 2006)

IWC Spitefire










Rolex Daytona SS










Audemars Piguet Royal Oak


----------



## subrosa (Dec 2, 2008)

...the only chronograph I own: The Speedmaster Pro.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Here's another one of my ultra grails...


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## foxint (Dec 26, 2008)

Guy,

What about the Chinese??

Sea-Gull 0437 register Chronograph

By the way - how do you guys get the photos in the body of the page??


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

foxint said:


> By the way - how do you guys get the photos in the body of the page??


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=33994


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Great Seamaster - very nice watch! :-!


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

Love the Chrono's. Great thread.
Best Health, Frank


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

_Very_ nice chronographs, shah. I especially like your Carrera. ;-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

polaco23 said:


>


Nice ride, brotha.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Cool Tissot - never seen that one before. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

R/T Hemi said:


> Thanks! That Carrera is sweet.


:thanks


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

R/T Hemi said:


> Also, i definately agree there should be a Chronograph subforum.


Yeah, I wonder why there hasn't been one all this time yet...? :think:


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

mpartridgeferrari said:


>


Nice Hamilton - interesting that the buttons are on the left side. Is it designed to be worn on the right wrist?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Great chrono collection! :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow you sure do have a high-powered chrono collection there! :-!


----------



## om-4 (Dec 5, 2007)

Good thread. Suppose there should be a Chrono section although the Omega forum is almost completely dedicated to the Speedy ( I hope to own one).

Here are a couple of faves from my stable (in no particular order).


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

subrosa said:


> ...the only chronograph I own: The Speedmaster Pro.


Good enough for me! Great watch.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


>


:-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> :-!


:thanks


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

om-4 said:


> Good thread. Suppose there should be a Chrono section although the Omega forum is almost completely dedicated to the Speedy ( I hope to own one).


:thanks!

The Seamaster seems to be a popular one over there, too.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

om-4 said:


> Good thread. Suppose there should be a Chrono section although the Omega forum is almost completely dedicated to the Speedy ( I hope to own one).
> 
> Here are a couple of faves from my stable (in no particular order).


Some interesting designs you have there. Nice. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## barta13 (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's the only chrono i own. It is germasian watch, but the reason why i got it was because a thought it looked cool. What do you think?


----------



## Alpha_Tango (Feb 1, 2008)

Breitling Chrono SQ










Omega SMP (7750) Chrono Diver Ti










Oakley Detonator










Don't these count? Tag Heuer 2000 Multigraph


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Alpha_Tango said:


> Oakley Detonator


This one is cool looking. b-)


----------



## GMT-II (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

barta13 said:


> Here's the only chrono i own. It is germasian watch, but the reason why i got it was because a thought it looked cool. What do you think?


Very nice! Never saw one like this.
Plenty of beautiful watches here.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice Tissot.

Love that caseback. :-!


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

:thanks Ben. im still learning how to take proper watch pics. b-)


----------



## WiscOmega (Feb 11, 2008)

A lot of nice pieces guys! I especially like Shah's IWC... stunning. I have a few tool chronos, but these are my favorites:

Speedy Broadarrow cal 1861 on Hirsch Leonardo oil-tanned strap










Tool watch rigging: 1970's Speedy Pro on GasGasBones NASA tool strap










And finally, the alpha male of my small Speedy collection, 1967 cal 321 Speedy Pro


----------



## bordizzle (Apr 4, 2009)

i like that de tomaso, barta13... never seen one before...

i like the look of the tire tread strap... was thinking about giving them a try... how does it feel on the wrist?

thanks!


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

(hint: it's the one in the middle ;-))










Regards,
Adam


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

Luminox 1888 Field Almarm chronob-):


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice pics. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

polaco23 said:


> :thanks Ben. im still learning how to take proper watch pics. b-)


So am I.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Great stuff, Ryan. Can I ask what camera you use?

:-!


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

BenL said:


> Nice pics. :-!


nice Carrera. :-!


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

BenL said:


> Great stuff, Ryan. Can I ask what camera you use?
> 
> :-!


since i doing photography for a hobby, i use humble digital poket camera. and some photoshop work :-d

regards


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

Daddy-o said:


> Luminox 1888 Field Almarm chronob-):


wow, i like this Luminox! :-!

i never seen any Luminox with cool chronograph like this before.


----------



## 124Spider (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Ceristimo (May 18, 2008)

The only one I have (pic taken with mobile phone)



To me the Seagull 1963 is still one of the coolest chronographs ever, but I also like some of Alpha's chronograph-designs very much, so I might be getting one of those in the future. Have seen a lot of nice chronographs in this thread too, but I'm affraid that most of them are a bit too expensive for me.:-(


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

RYAN ALDEN said:


> nice Carrera. :-!


:thanks


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Ceristimo said:


> The only one I have (pic taken with mobile phone)


Pretty good quality for a camera phone - what phone?


----------



## dtmartin46 (Aug 28, 2006)

My Oris Williams F1


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

dtmartin46 said:


> My Oris Williams F1


Great picture, of a great watch. :-!


----------



## dtmartin46 (Aug 28, 2006)

BenL said:


> Great picture, of a great watch. :-!


thnx! |>


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

RYAN ALDEN said:


> wow, i like this Luminox! :-!
> 
> i never seen any Luminox with cool chronograph like this before.


Thanks Ryan, Of course it's a quartz, the only one I own, but it got me started and It's an alarm too, which is very useful. Ronda Cal. 5130D movement.


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

dtmartin46 said:


> My Oris Williams F1


Great pic, and Great Watch, I just picked one up myself. Took some pics last night:-!:


----------



## tt1diver (Mar 13, 2009)

Another ORIS.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

tt1diver said:


> Another ORIS.


Nice shot. :-!


----------



## dtmartin46 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great Pix Daddy-O. Unfortunately for me, my Williams F1 isn't in anywhere near as good a shape as yours! :-| 

I got mine quite a while ago, before i 'learned' how to treat a nice watch properly!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice pics! :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Good stuff.


----------



## HYST13 (Mar 3, 2008)

Some really nice watches here, and some great pic's. :-!

Here's 2 nice affordables.

The first is a Seiko Criteria Honda F1. It has a 12 hour, 1/20th of a second Chrono function. Everything you would expect from a Seiko, well made and affordable.










The second is a Accutron Eagle Pilot. This is a really nice watch for the money. It uses an ETA 251.292, 27 jewel quartz movement. It has a 30min, 1/10th of a second chrono, with a true flyback function.
A realy nice case and bracelet, sapphire crystal with a mint green coating and nice blued hands and markers. My pic's don't do this watch justice.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice pair. :-!


----------



## om-4 (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks, I forgot one though.

My only bullhead.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

om-4 said:


> thanks, I forgot one though.
> 
> My only bullhead.


Cool dial color. b-)


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Some of my chronos 

IWC










Zenith










Chopard









Tag Mercedes Benz SLR










Oris Carlos Coste 2007 & Omega SMP










Breitling










JeanRichard 25030









JeanRichard










Oris Flight Timer










Tag Carrera









Tag Aquaracer










Tissot Moto GP 2007









So, You like? no like? :-d


----------



## Ceristimo (May 18, 2008)

BenL said:


> Pretty good quality for a camera phone - what phone?


Sony Ericsson K800i.


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

dtmartin46 said:


> Great Pix Daddy-O. Unfortunately for me, my Williams F1 isn't in anywhere near as good a shape as yours! :-|
> 
> I got mine quite a while ago, before i 'learned' how to treat a nice watch properly!


Well, I think this model is too easily banged up. I'm almost afraid to wear it, because every time is do, I seem to bang it against something (it's very tall on the wrist). The metal around the bezel is very thin and I'm worried about denting it.


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

Outrageous collection you have there!!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Not mine I do want one. A very cool chrono indeed...


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Not mine but an ultra grail for me. The coolest of them all IMO...


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't own one of these Trainmaster Cannonballs (yet) but I do think it's a very very cool chrono...


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

I had some time on my hands this weekend so I played around with camera.

Heres pictures of my 3 chronographs


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Cool chronos, Cav! :-!


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

cavallino33 said:


> I had some time on my hands this weekend so I played around with camera.
> 
> Heres pictures of my 3 chronographs


pardon me, buddy, but what is this watch?


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

RYAN ALDEN said:


> pardon me, buddy, but what is this watch?


It's a Volmax Aviator Chronograph II. It uses a manual wind poljot 31681 movement.


----------



## Cortney Jay (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't know why but some of the watches posted by "amine" look like knock offs. All of them do. Either the camera is making them look sketchy or they are fake.


----------



## shah (Aug 20, 2008)

Cortney Jay said:


> I don't know why but some of the watches posted by "amine" look like knock offs. All of them do. Either the camera is making them look sketchy or they are fake.


I think you should use caution before publicly claiming someone else's watch as fake. 
They are all pretty legit - and posting fakes is the last thing you want to do here.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

shah said:


> posting fakes is the last thing you want to do here.


You got _that_ right...|>


----------



## nunocrt (Jan 30, 2009)

Despite the fact of being a vintage, it's absolutely gorgeous


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Great collection! You sure do have a lot of chronographs! :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Tag Carrera.


----------



## Bree (Jun 2, 2007)

wooooow.... like very much!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah, you da man, amine...:-!


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

BenL said:


> Tag Carrera.


freakin' cool, mate!!! :-!


----------



## WatchMe82 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Few of mine from the past........




























:-!
*


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

RYAN ALDEN said:


> freakin' cool, mate!!! :-!


:thanks buddy.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Very very impressive collection (in your signature). I'd really like to see a picture of your JLC, if possible .

(I know it's not a chrono, but still...)


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

BenL said:


> Very very impressive collection (in your signature). I'd really like to see a picture of your JLC, if possible .
> 
> (I know it's not a chrono, but still...)


Thanks buddy :thanks here's what you asked for


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

WatchMe82 said:


> *Few of mine from the past........*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Cool chronos indeed! I can tell you have a thing for nicely detailed dials...:-!


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Cortney Jay said:


> I don't know why but some of the watches posted by "amine" look like knock offs. All of them do. Either the camera is making them look sketchy or they are fake.


 :-! You're very "WITTY" my dear :-d thanks for the smile you put on my face now, sure you don't know me lol


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Beautiful...absolutely stunning.

Mind me asking how many watches you have in your total collection? Any favorites?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Very colorful.


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

BenL said:


> Beautiful...absolutely stunning.
> 
> Mind me asking how many watches you have in your total collection? Any favorites?


Thanks my friend, 70 in total. 
As for now my favourites have to be the Patek Philippe 5712, JLC Master World Geographic, Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece Double Retrograde, Breitling Navitimer World, Panerai GMT 88, Rolex Milgauss GV, Tag Heuer Mercedes Benz SLR 2007.


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Pic of my 7 favs at present time


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

amine said:


> Pic of my 7 favs at present time


Super Seven...:-!


----------



## dtmartin46 (Aug 28, 2006)

Kiwi-

That Lange is gorgeous. I was able to see one in the flesh 2 weeks ago while on vacation. Absolutely stunning watches. Everything they were cranked up to be, in my mind!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Superb pics, Liz! Great looking watch too...:-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

amine said:


> Thanks my friend, 70 in total.
> As for now my favourites have to be the Patek Philippe 5712, JLC Master World Geographic, Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece Double Retrograde, Breitling Navitimer World, Panerai GMT 88, Rolex Milgauss GV, Tag Heuer Mercedes Benz SLR 2007.


Sweet. I like the JLC and the Tag SLR ones.

How does the Milgauss feel on the wrist?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Super Seven...:-!


Super _sugoi_ Seven! b-)


----------



## 336gabriel (Nov 11, 2008)

My only one at the moment.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

336gabriel said:


> My only one at the moment.


Nice aviator. :-!


----------



## Golf Nut (Jul 16, 2008)

Here is my only one. I think it has to be one of the best value chronos out there.


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

My newest


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Golf Nut said:


> Here is my only one. I think it has to be one of the best value chronos out there.


Wow that red really stands out!


----------



## Betampex (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello everybody, my favourites watches


































































Paulo


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## matthews19 (May 5, 2009)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

matthews19 said:


>


Very nice! A classy one, indeed. What's the diameter on that one?

You have a quick shot of the caseback, too? :-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Now where have I seen that pic before...?

;-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> A classy one, indeed. What's the diameter on that one?
> 
> You have a quick shot of the caseback, too? :-!


I can answer that one, since it happens to be one of my ultra grails. Diameter is approx 40mm, thickness measures at around 13mm.

And here's a pic of the display back. Probably the most well-known and beautiful of all...


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

BenL said:


> Let's see pictures of your favorite chronographs!


Speedy Pro sapphire sandwich










Tauchmeister U-Boot chrono









Alpha PN


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

NightScar said:


> ​


Didn't know you had one of these bad boys, brotha. Very nice! :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Reno said:


> Tauchmeister U-Boot chrono


Man, looks like this one belongs on the monster watch thread, too! :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Here's another pic of the MTG-1000G :-!


----------



## Betampex (Mar 1, 2009)

Woow Reno, this Tauchmeister U-Boot chrono looks the Monster of the watches but, well interesting!:-d

Paulo


----------



## Betampex (Mar 1, 2009)

Breitling Chronomat Evolution b-)










































Paulo :-x


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Great stuff! :-!


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

Seiko SPC019 1/100th chrono. Now that's the coolest:-!


----------



## Mike69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Here's my favorite....


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice watch. Great pics. :-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice one, mate! Very cool indeed..:-!


----------



## Betampex (Mar 1, 2009)

Mike, i'ts a very nice watch

congrats

Paulo


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Prometheus Watch Ocean Diver Chronograph


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Another cool one which is currently on my list...










(Image borrowed from Google)

Edit (for BenL): I believe msrp for it is 164,000 JPY.


----------



## ElChingon7 (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Another cool one which is currently on my list...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting look - what's the MSRP on that one?


----------



## The Eclectic (May 10, 2009)

Nothing beats a Speedy. Trust me I know about beats.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

The Eclectic said:


> Nothing beats a Speedy. Trust me I know about beats.


:-!


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

ehm, another coolest chronograph [for me]..

V8


----------



## Barnaby (Jul 21, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Not mine but an ultra grail for me. The coolest of them all IMO...


Completely with you on this. The rattrapante version is one of the grails...that I will probably never own.

Sigh.


----------



## Betampex (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello Ryan Very nice Tissot :-!

Congrats

Paulo b-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

RYAN ALDEN said:


> ehm, another coolest chronograph [for me]..
> 
> V8


Good lookin' Tissot you got there, mate.


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

BenL said:


> Good lookin' Tissot you got there, mate.


thanks buddy. glad you like it. :-!



Betampex said:


> Hello Ryan Very nice Tissot :-!
> 
> Congrats
> 
> Paulo b-)


 hi Paulo, thanks. your Chronomat is undeniable as well. 

regards


----------



## Betampex (Mar 1, 2009)

Paulo


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

Betampex said:


> Paulo


nice!


----------



## AAWATCHES (May 2, 2009)

one of my own


----------



## gadgetfreak (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

RYAN ALDEN said:


>


Great watch - cool picture. b-)


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

8 pages of chronographs and only one bullhead :-s
You guys are slackers :-d




























Handcrankers:





































Auto:




























Ecodrive:



















Other quartz...too many, but how 'bout a Zippo? ;-)










Cheers,
Griff


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

BenL said:


> Great watch - cool picture. b-)


:thanks buddy.

@zippofan
huge collection you got there, Mr. Griff!


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Thank you Ryan 

I have more quartz chronos than mechanical, plus divers, pilots etc., much to my wife's dismay :-d

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

zippofan said:


> 8 pages of chronographs and only one bullhead :-s
> You guys are slackers :-d
> 
> 
> ...


I've actually never seen a "bullhead" before! :-d


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't own a lot of watches, let alone Chronographs.
Here's my only & humble 2 ...


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

Betampex said:


>


those bvlgari watches are very very cool. 

Do they make good daily wearers? Never dared to buy one, thinking of bezels as scratch-magnets and rubber bracelets that quickly wear out and are utterly expensive to replace...


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Enoran said:


> I don't own a lot of watches, let alone Chronographs.
> Here's my only & humble 2 ...


Looks great, mate! Thanks for sharing. :-!


----------



## Bree (Jun 2, 2007)

amine said:


> Pic of my 7 favs at present time


wwooooowww...  could you post some wrist shots of that Nautilus?


----------



## Undercover911 (Apr 19, 2008)

I tend to favor chronographs against other types of complications.
Here are my humble chronos.

Tissot Quadratto









Invicta 5093









Aviator Gent









Swatch Get Flyback


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice Swatch there :-!, a far cry from the sometimes kiddo and plasticky image they always portray. 

, Think I may want to get a Swatch Chrono Plastic to expand my little Chronograph collection of 2.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

christian said:


> those bvlgari watches are very very cool.
> 
> Do they make good daily wearers? Never dared to buy one, thinking of bezels as scratch-magnets and rubber bracelets that quickly wear out and are utterly expensive to replace...


+1

I wonder how big the diameter is?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

zippofan said:


> I have more quartz chronos than mechanical, plus divers, pilots etc., much to my wife's dismay :-d


Any particular reason for the quartz affinity, mate?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Great collection, mate. You got some heavy hitters there! :-!


----------



## Undercover911 (Apr 19, 2008)

Enoran said:


> Nice Swatch there :-!, a far cry from the sometimes kiddo and plasticky image they always portray.
> 
> , Think I may want to get a Swatch Chrono Plastic to expand my little Chronograph collection of 2.


Swatch will forever remain a nice brand in my opinion. I used to enjoy the plastic models many years ago and I'm now appreciative of their SS based collection.

Thanks for your words.


----------



## Undercover911 (Apr 19, 2008)

BenL said:


> Great collection, mate. You got some heavy hitters there! :-!


Thanks Ben. Glad you started this thread.
I wouldn't call my watches "heavy hitters" yet but I like them all.


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Fortis B42 Flieger, beige dial, in old vintage handmade straps..
preliminary photos


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Undercover911 said:


> Thanks Ben. Glad you started this thread.
> I wouldn't call my watches "heavy hitters" yet but I like them all.


For sure, mate. Always wondered why there wasn't an actual forum dedicated for chronograph watches (like they have for dive watches). :think:


----------



## mjpgolf1 (May 4, 2009)

Newly aquired this week and I absolutely love it.

Tag Heuer Formula One grande date, Kimi Raikkonen limited edition.




























GGGGG shocks baby.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

mjpgolf1 said:


> Newly aquired this week and I absolutely love it.
> 
> Tag Heuer Formula One grande date, Kimi Raikkonen limited edition.
> 
> ...


Great stuff, brotha. That Tag F1 looks sweet.


----------



## ChuckMiller (Mar 4, 2008)

Here is mine.


----------



## JOSBETITO (Jul 10, 2008)

here's mine.


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

WOW! what a bunch of beauties; here r mine


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

amine said:


> Thanks buddy :thanks here's what you asked for


 ur collection is insane, u have gr8 taste dude


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

JOSBETITO said:


> here's mine.


Can't go wrong with a Tag like that! :-!


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Betampex (Mar 1, 2009)

novedl said:


> WOW! what a bunch of beauties; here r mine


*Hello Novedl, Congratulations you got a Great Collection :-!*

*cheers*

*Paulo*


----------



## LFCRules (Feb 8, 2009)

*My new Breitling Super Avenger Blacksteel Ltd Edition*


----------



## johnbaz (Feb 11, 2006)

navitimer 806, currently at the watchmakers having the hands re-fitted and new crystal after a hefty knock..









venus at heart..









carronade bullhead (the next one to go in for a new crystal and a replacement screw for the stopwatch setting lever)









valjeux at heart...









seiko alfie (qtz)...









casio edifice qtz (passing resemblence to a speedy)









a few 6139 seiko chronos'..

















i have loads more but no pics:-(

johnb-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Great stuff. Quite a collection you got there! :-!


----------



## Betampex (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi John, Great Seiko collection, congrats:-!

cheers

Paulo


----------



## rightslot (May 8, 2009)

One thing is for sure: You took a GREAT picture. You made the watch look better than it is!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Betampex said:


> Hi John, Great Seiko collection, congrats:-!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Paulo


+1 very nice for sure.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Very cool looking Breitling.. b-)


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

Moved from Image Gallery to Public.


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Out of my approx. 20 watches only one is a chronograph:


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

stuffler said:


> Moved from Image Gallery to Public.


*Good move, Mike.* :-! Perhaps too much _talk_ and not enough _images_... ;-)


----------



## ELDRAW (Jan 17, 2009)

Lester Burnham said:


> Out of my approx. 20 watches only one is a chronograph:


and what a gorgeous chronograph it is!!


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

ELDRAW said:


> and what a gorgeous chronograph it is!!


:-! Thank you

The main reason why I was drawn to this one is it's size. Most other chrono's are a lot larger than a Speedmaster (especially the older versions of the Speedmaster have a nice size; mine is approx. 38mm case, 45mm lug-to-lug) like this one. My wrists are pretty thin, but this Speedy fits perfectly!


----------



## Betampex (Mar 1, 2009)

Lester Burnham said:


> Out of my approx. 20 watches only one is a chronograph:


*Hi Lester, great watch, I also got a same watch a couple days ago, I purchased brand new model that comes with hesalite cristal, this Omega is an unconditional watch.*

*Congratulations e please more pictures :-!*

*cheers*

*Paulo
*


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Betampex said:


> *Hi Lester, great watch, I also got a same watch a couple days ago, I purchased brand new model that comes with hesalite cristal, this Omega is an unconditional watch.*
> 
> *Congratulations e please more pictures :-!*
> 
> ...


Hi there Paulo, thanks :-!
I think (not for sure though) that mine is approx. 15 years old, it surely looks good for it's age.

The newer version, which you've bought, is great too. There aren't a lot of watches that have been in production for so many years with only minor adjustments to it's design. This means Omega just had it spot on at their first attempt ;-) 
Same story for the Rolex Submariner, never change a winning team!

BTW, at this moment all of my pictures are taken with my cell-phone, I am looking for a decent digicam, after I've bought one more pictures will definitely pop up on WUS! I'd like to see some of your Speedy as well!


----------



## Betampex (Mar 1, 2009)

Lester Burnham said:


> Hi there Paulo, thanks :-!
> I think (not for sure though) that mine is approx. 15 years old, it surely looks good for it's age.
> 
> The newer version, which you've bought, is great too. There aren't a lot of watches that have been in production for so many years with only minor adjustments to it's design. This means Omega just had it spot on at their first attempt ;-)
> ...


Hello Lester, take a look on my speed


































cheers

Paulo


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Betampex said:


> Hello Lester, take a look on my speed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow 

That one's sooooo sweet!! Gotta love the Speedmaster ;-)


----------



## Noisy Nova (Feb 2, 2008)

Three for me:

Accutron Gemini 26C04










Omega Speedmaster 'Replica' 3594.50










Omega Seamaster 105.001-62 cal. 321


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

Another cool chrono. to the list.


----------



## Veitchy (Jun 8, 2009)

Alot of nice chronos here.

Neither of these are mine (cheers Google :-!) but the're a couple of old classics and I figured they deserved a mention

'Paul Newman' Daytona








1969 Heuer Monaco Chrono








All things considered, I wouldnt mind either.


----------



## rvan (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

I just watched lemans last night.. damn that watch looks cool in the movie.








http://blogs.twilightonalex.com/drygioni/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/steve-mcqueen-le-mans.jpg


----------



## Veitchy (Jun 8, 2009)

Aqua Spearo said:


> I just watched lemans last night.. damn that watch looks cool in the movie.


I know. Fantastic film as well (If you're into cars at least.)
Wouldnt mind one of those replica McQueens Heuer put out recently
(HA HA. I wish :roll


----------



## johnbaz (Feb 11, 2006)

i have recieved the breitling back from ryte time watch repairs, it's had a new crystal fitted, the hands re-fitted and zero'd and i'm sure the dial has been cleaned with rodico...










much better in my opinion:-!

john


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

I've got the watches but still no yacht.


----------



## hydrocarbon (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow, some amazing pieces on here. I love these threads that bring out the variety, and I see some of the heavyweights are checking in. _Paging Donut!_

Here's my humble addition:

















It's not the coolest in the league - I'd have to agree with Kiwi on the Lange and the Richard Mille - but I really like the UTC function on my Sinn. The yellow is a great touch, too.









_(image regrettably not mine)_

As I am a huge Sinn fan, I also nominate the U1000, because of its 60 minute chrono subdial. Now THERE'S a cool feature. Its overall badass quotient also figures into the equation.


----------



## hydrocarbon (Aug 18, 2008)

P.S. The platinum version of the JLC Duomètre à Chronographe would have to be a prime contender also:









Since I dig uniqueness:









Another shot of the Lange, just because it's so damn good looking:









And the ceramic Doppel isn't too shabby either: 









Especially in this non-Top-Gun 46mm blue-dialed version:


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

you mean the new exact reproduction of 1000 pieces?










Something interesting... the Calibre 12 blue dial watch mcqueen was wearing in the movie was 1 of 800 made... you will see everyone wearing their watches on their right hand in this movie.. and in fact, steve mcqueen was left handed. I started wearing my reissue on the right as well.. even though im right handed and the crown is on the wrong side.. but as cool as it is to do so, I get banging it on the right. This reproduction, is in fact a left handed watch.



Veitchy said:


> I know. Fantastic film as well (If you're into cars at least.)
> Wouldnt mind one of those replica McQueens Heuer put out recently
> (HA HA. I wish :roll


----------



## Betampex (Mar 1, 2009)

Aqua Spearo said:


> you mean the new exact reproduction of 1000 pieces?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woow Fantastic watch, congratulations, :-! I saw it in several watch magazines, and this watch is in my wish list together with IWC Big Pilot.

cheers

Paulo


----------



## All Balls! (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks like this thread could use more Balls!

BALL Hydrocarbon Trieste


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Speedy







Fortis














Mille


----------



## OILMAN (Sep 20, 2008)

nice watches.....wow!


----------



## lord_shar (May 31, 2009)

Omega Seamaster Pro Chrono 300M 2225.80


----------



## Betampex (Mar 1, 2009)

lord_shar said:


> Omega Seamaster Pro Chrono 300M 2225.80


Great watch, :-! congrats

Paulo


----------



## RonnieBrains (Feb 7, 2009)

Tag Monza... graduation gift from my father...


----------



## Betampex (Mar 1, 2009)

I love my Omega Seamaster Railmaster 

Automatic winding chronograph - Caliber Omega 3205 - 52 hours Power Reserve​​​​​

























Paulo


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

A great thread with so many pics. Does anyone actually look at everything in a thread this long/ Anyway, here are some of mine:


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

@ SynMike

you have nice collection and great pics mate!! :-!


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

How about this one?


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

amine said:


> How about this one?


that's the killer, man!! great watch! :-!


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Perhaps too much _talk_ and not enough _images_... ;-)


It'd be cool if there were a chronograph sub-forum. b-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

cnmark said:


>


Great shot! Is the one in your avatar the lume shot of this watch?


----------



## visitor (Apr 3, 2009)

BenL said:


> Any particular reason for the quartz affinity, mate?


I know this isnt directed at me, but, I prefer quartz, for there accuracy, and I have enough watches that I can wear them all in a couple days, so not having to wind is nice! That said, I wont bore the forum with my boring pics of my lowly fossil quartz chrono's (I know this forum dislikes fossil:-(, I dont however) But here are my 2 "noteworthy" chrono's-
(and as always, sorry my photos arent even close to as good as all of yours.. Photography isnt high on my list of interests:-()
























All of you have some very nice watches!


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

BenL said:


> Great shot! Is the one in your avatar the lume shot of this watch?


No. The lume on that Fortis chrono is much weaker (tritium paint). The watch in the avatar is a Fortis B-42 Marinemaster with blue glowing Superluminova.


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

one of my faves.....now on blue/purple gator. b-)

















and this vintage piece....


----------



## DMB (Sep 9, 2007)

45mm's of vintage 70's funkiness .....









































































~ David


----------



## Betampex (Mar 1, 2009)

DMB said:


> 45mm's of vintage 70's funkiness .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woow man great great watch, you got a timepiece

I hope to get one for me

congrats:-!

Cheers

Paulo


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

DMB said:


> 45mm's of vintage 70's funkiness .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Heuer definitely fulfills the "Coolest Chronographs" thread title - great watch, plain envy here!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Never seen that vintage one before. Fantastic pics. :-!


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

I reckon all my chronos are cool, or I wouldn't have bought them, but this one does it for me ATM just because it is my newest...














































b-)


----------



## ivan1998 (Oct 18, 2008)

here a few cool Chrono's


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, Ivan.

But I have to admit, I'm a bit dizzy after looking at those photos! ;-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

New pics :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice, Amine. The Oris and Sector ones - didn't know you had them in your collection.

Very nice Mercedes Tag, too. :-!


----------



## DogLover (Jun 27, 2009)

Keeping it in the family...

The wife's Revue Thommen Airspeed Lady 


My Revue Thommen Airspeed Automatic Lemania 5100 in titanium


My Revue Thommen Airspeed Automatic Pilot Pro Valjoux 7750


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

amine said:


> How about this one?


:-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice pictures.

Welcome to WUS.


----------



## DogLover (Jun 27, 2009)

BenL said:


> Nice pictures.
> 
> Welcome to WUS.


Thank you, Ben!:thanks
Long time lurker, but this thread seemed a good opportunity to start posting ...


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Betampex (Mar 1, 2009)

This is my old Seiko Panda Chronograph with 2 NATO straps Green Olive and Desert Sand. ​

Automatic caliber 6138 - 21 jewels






​​[/LEFT]


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Cool SEIKO :-!



Betampex said:


> This is my old Seiko Panda Chronograph with 2 NATO straps Green Olive and Desert Sand. ​
> Automatic caliber 6138 - 21 jewels
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

My Coolest !










Kurt


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Cancer1965 (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm more of a lurker but decided to share a couple of my chronos. Thanks for all the eye candy, beautiful watches.


----------



## nbourbaki (Jul 28, 2009)

That Seiko Alfie is beautiful. What model is it?

Thanks


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Donut (Aug 27, 2007)

My First watch was the Breitling Navitimer "Fighters"....










50th Anniversary Navitimer...










RG Blancpain La Brassus....Rattrapante, moonphase and perpetual callender...










Breguet Platinum Marine Chronograph...










Omega Speedmaster pro in SS....










Parmigiani Toric Chronograph ....










Patek ....
3970 in Platinum....










Ulysse Nardin....
Berlin in SS...Rattrapante....










Vacheron Constantin 
Les Historiques Chronograph in YG...










Malte Chrono in WG....










Les Historiques Chronograph in Platinum...










Zenith...


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Most definitely! A very cool chrono that 214. b-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Best of the best right there! Superb collection of chronos, Rob. :-!


----------



## igorycha (Dec 10, 2008)

Mama Mia!!!!!


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Rob, you win hands down...i give up...i'm gonna leave WUS forever coz u're killing me here with this ALIEN Collection, it belongs to another Galaxy


----------



## fiddletown (May 14, 2006)

Rob, an absolutely fantastic collection.


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100, mechanical flyback chronograph made of 289 individual parts and hand assembled by "meisters" (master watchmarkers) At Citizen's Heiwa watch studio in Lida City, Nagano, Japan (The Japanese "Alps" region):


----------



## Guido Muldoon (May 14, 2007)

I only have two but this is the one that gets wrist time. Seiko SNA225P1


----------



## Donut (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for the very kind words Kiwidj, Igorycha, Amine and Fiddletown.

:thanks

It is my great pleasure to have you appreciate them.


----------



## WiscOmega (Feb 11, 2008)

Donut said:


> Thanks for the very kind words Kiwidj, Igorycha, Amine and Fiddletown.
> 
> :thanks
> 
> It is my great pleasure to have you appreciate them.


Mother of god Sir.... that may be one of the most beautiful collections of serious hardware I have ever seen. We're not worthy.....

And to think I thought a couple of Omega Speedmasters in my watch box was something....;-)

Ciao,


----------



## Donut (Aug 27, 2007)

WiscOmega said:


> Mother of god Sir.... that may be one of the most beautiful collections of serious hardware I have ever seen. We're not worthy.....


:-d LOL :-d Party on Garth !









:thanks


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

This thread can make a grown man cry.


----------



## Donut (Aug 27, 2007)

Here are the one's I'd like to add.....

Pics taken from net...





































Then I'm done. :-!


----------



## cp_ste.croix (May 13, 2008)

Wow Rob, you are clearly a man of both taste and means. I, unfortunately, have neither...lol. Seriously amazing collection. 

Between you and Amine, it's like a special torture logging in to this site.o| :-d


----------



## Alessandro (Aug 24, 2007)

I like the Caliber 2100, but I don't like metallic bracelets; is it possible to put a leather strap on a 2100? Is there a version of the 2100 with strap?


----------



## Hansch99 (Oct 3, 2008)

Omega Speedmaster Professional gets my vote for the coolest chronograph. The Tag Heuer Monaco (blue Steve McQueen) probably comes in second for me.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## SeaForce (Jul 30, 2009)

Cadiliac grillzzzz:-!


----------



## raisedbyrats (May 31, 2008)

You actually owned these watches? *draw drops to floor*



Donut said:


> My First watch was the Breitling Navitimer "Fighters"....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Donut (Aug 27, 2007)

raisedbyrats said:


> You actually owned these watches?


Uhmm...No...not exactly..well I did...and I still do.

I'm not real good at clearing them out...they usually come to stay, but ahh :thanks.


----------



## Betampex (Mar 1, 2009)

My Breitling Heritage Super Ocean


















My Omega Speedmaster


















My Omega Seamaster Railmaster


















My Old Seiko Panda


















Paulo b-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Donut said:


> Here are the one's I'd like to add.....
> 
> Pics taken from net...
> 
> ...


Very nice choices. You picking up any of these soon?


----------



## Donut (Aug 27, 2007)

BenL said:


> You picking up any of these soon?


No...I wish.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

My favs, Locman Mare Carbon Fiber on Liberty and my Tissot 516 :-!

Peace,
Preston


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

cp_ste.croix said:


> Wow Rob, you are clearly a man of both taste and means. I, unfortunately, have neither...lol. Seriously amazing collection.
> 
> Between you and Amine, it's like a special torture logging in to this site.o| :-d


Haha, you can say that again.


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

Alessandro said:


> I like the Caliber 2100, but I don't like metallic bracelets; is it possible to put a leather strap on a 2100? Is there a version of the 2100 with strap?


Unfortunately not. The bracelet in the 2100 is integrated.


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

Some Chinese:


----------



## watchmanee (Aug 9, 2009)

This watch, still my favorite among all of the other chronographs in my collection


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)

Not my photo, but I just got this Stovard Jurgenson pilot chrono from Germany. Can't stop wearing it!!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

I gotta add my latest addition:










I am lovin' this watch, tons of features and G-Shock to boot 

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

zippofan said:


> I gotta add my latest addition:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The new aviator sure is a big hit! :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Rigel (Aug 13, 2009)

My PRS516 Valjoux:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

These are mine:


----------



## IslanderFan (May 26, 2006)

I have a bunch of chronographs, these are my more 'different' ones

Alba square bullhead




























Swatch Cold Hour retrograde



















Seiko 1/100 sec










Nike Oregon with aluminum case


----------



## kc1001 (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't own i but if I had it this would be it.


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

b-)


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

I would take this exotic high end Orient Star anyday of the week.....














































This is the Orient Star Clubman column driven mechanical chronograph. It retails for 315,000 Yen (Around US$3,500). Almost no one in the United States knows about them as they are mostly for Japanese domestic consumption. While everybody drools over their 7750 driven Breitlings, this MacDaddy, imho, is the one to have if you want to really pull away from the pack.

Available in different dial colors and with SS metal bracelet too:










Rakuten Japan is selling them for 215,000 Yen or US$2,300 at today's exchange rates.


----------



## lowbee (Jul 4, 2007)

MINIDriver said:


> I would take this exotic high end Orient Star anyday of the week.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost wholeheartedly agree but I like this Seiko better....equally exclusive, I think ;-)


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

lowbee said:


> I almost wholeheartedly agree but I like this Seiko better....equally exclusive, I think ;-)


 I absolutely love the Seiko Brightz too. I believe they use the same movement as the Orient Star Clubman chrono.

I prefer the Orient Star as it is more exotic and much less known.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

My latest addition:



















Yeah, I know, but it was very cheap :-d


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

I better add my new Citizen to the list..It is surely COOL..


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Lester Burnham said:


> My latest addition:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:-d:-d


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

mikeynd said:


> I better add my new Citizen to the list..It is surely COOL..


Very nice. b-)


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Might be time to start up a new thread on this, as it's getting quite long.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

the ones i own























































and the ones i will love to own


----------



## BARNBUILDER (Sep 12, 2009)

Zodiac ZMX-02 LE..19/82 V7750


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

wilfreb said:


>


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

i forgot this one, in my wanted list


----------



## MASON (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Close 2 Cool (May 22, 2009)

wilfreb said:


> i forgot this one, in my wanted list


 To me that's the top pick Tag going right now. I'd just like to see it a few grand less.


----------



## Nimble1 (Aug 16, 2007)

My First chrono..wife gave it to me in 1972.


----------



## joox (Dec 10, 2009)

daddy-o said:


> great pic, and great watch, i just picked one up myself. Took some pics last night:-!:


very cool !


----------



## joox (Dec 10, 2009)

Guido Muldoon said:


> I only have two but this is the one that gets wrist time. Seiko SNA225P1


and this one very cool too !


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

count mine


----------



## ThorBob (Dec 4, 2008)

Seeing that its my ONLY chrono, I guess it qualifies ..










Thor


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view



































































































































































Kurt


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Great pictures. b-)


----------



## indiana_holmes (Aug 25, 2008)

I think I am going to be crusified for this one, but here goes....I have been really interested in obtaining a Citizen Bullhead chrono for a while now. It's fun following the auctions on various sites as will as seeing the auctioners other watches from different countries. 

Well, today I was cruising around once more on the internet and found what I think is a cool looking chrono. To me, there is nothing like the hunting and researching for watches. It's nothing fancy and is a quartz. It has a very spartan like dial as well as being sort of retro. I grew up in the 60' and 70's and it sort of reminds me of that time in my life. I found it on Watchsimo for 50% of as well. I could have bought is with a SS bracelet and case to match, but somehow this seemed sportier to me. It almost reminds me of a sports car kind of dash board. So for what it's worth, here's my inexpensive chronograph: a Quicksilver Hedi. 

Please be gentle with me. I ordered it this morning and hope to have it sometime after Christmas. I welcome any opinions of the watch, just so long as they don't cut too deep to the quick!:-x 

I guess it's HO HO HO, Merry Christmas to me!
Happy Holidays everyone!!
Chris


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

I think this one's pretty cool. Just picked it up. Victorinox Swiss Army Airboss Mach 3 (ETA 252.261 - quartz).


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Prometheus Ocean Diver Chronograph


----------



## restless (Aug 23, 2006)

Batman gave me this, a Gotham Gothameter:


----------



## OneMoreOnce (Apr 6, 2010)

*Triumph Revivalist Limited Edition*


----------



## Gelo24 (Jan 30, 2011)

Grand Carrera 17RS :-!










Monaco Racer


----------



## 5im0n (Jul 16, 2010)

1970's Hoga (Vulcain movement)


----------



## GOJIN (Mar 6, 2009)

One of the original German pilot watches:


----------



## Art Collector (Oct 14, 2010)

Those PP and VC chronos are gorgeous. Hats off!

I have always been a one-watch-at-a-time type of fella. My current one and only watch is the Wenger Aerograph chrono. I previously had a TAG s/el chrono. The Wenger to me is the epitome of the tool/military/aviator watch--reliable, Swiss made with an ETA chrono movement, simple black dial with lume white number hour markers and lume white sword hands, all-steel count down unidirectional bezel, huge 44mm case, wide bracelet and nice looking buttons and crown. 

This should hold me over until I can afford my "grails": PP/AP/VC/ALS/JLC/Breguet/Blancpain!


----------



## Doca (May 31, 2009)

Aren't many of these around.....


----------



## vol-tag (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## jrhowe (Mar 24, 2010)

Fortis Platin for me more pictures on this forum and at flickr


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Mods, you can lock the thread now. ;-)


----------



## Biased&Critical (Sep 16, 2010)

I was going to buy this, but I'm holding out for 7 tourbillons:









This one stares back at you like a sandperson on Tatooine:









This one says "minutes? SO over it! Seconds and hours are all you need!"









this one is very "proud":









This one just makes me angry. Real anger.









Oh, wait - you said "coolest"? My bad.

This one is still at the top of my 'must own' chrono list. This version too, not the updated one with the useless countdown bezel:


----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## 8point166 (May 28, 2010)

A Few Of mine, the Nivada is made in 1950


----------



## sriswit (Feb 4, 2010)

Here are my current favorites:









===============








===============


----------



## James Gond (Dec 15, 2009)

I go with Seiko Chrono VIntage.....


----------



## nakedjohnny (Nov 21, 2009)

coolest for me:


----------



## D1JBS (Jun 1, 2010)

+1 for vintage Seikos; Bullhead, Panda, Kakume are all wonderful, but UFO my personal favourite.
















Among the earliest automatic chronos, these where Rolex-money when new but are now $500-600 mint on ebay...and that makes them even cooler!

I must also admit a deep passion for modern Denissov chronos, especially the Barracuda:


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## AdamF (Feb 5, 2009)

Here are two that were mine but are no longer:


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

I have three chronos I think are pretty neat, but consider the hardware on display in this thread I fear they are a bit mundane.


----------



## Patasu (Feb 17, 2011)

Different than all the rest.


----------



## zeljan (May 4, 2006)

My, one and only chronograph.


----------



## klop32 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm happy with my Swiss Military 20000 FEET:


----------



## m11a1 (Mar 10, 2011)

How about my new and first chronograph?


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

How about this vintage Lasita:


Lasita 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


Lasita 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


Lasita 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## sunspot2013 (Jun 23, 2009)

Heuer Silverstone (TAG Heuer re-issue), OMEGA Speedmaster Professional 3570.50, Heuer Monaco (TAG Heuer re-issue)


----------



## lotsofstufftogo (Mar 27, 2008)

I think I have a pretty cool chronograph.


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

I think my EZM1 single dial, four hand, chronograph is the coolest. Heck most people don't even notice that it is a chronograph.


----------



## PatAz (Jul 17, 2011)

Ohh yea!!


----------



## sync (Apr 6, 2011)

I think this one is interesting, kinda different...Seiko SND079


----------



## Axo (Jun 20, 2010)

Pam 187


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Nimble1 (Aug 16, 2007)

A few of mine..


----------



## Gelo24 (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Cosmo1 (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

I already posted in the thread a long time ago. Here is an update:


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## neutronstar44 (Oct 30, 2009)

Tissot Prc 100


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

Corum Admiral's Cup Challenge 44 Rattrapant









JLC Master Compressor Diver Chrono, 18K


----------



## sf_loft (Nov 22, 2011)

A little biased to Bell & Ross because I own the GMT, but they do make bold, unique, and cool looking chrono's


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know about cool, but the Lemania movement spawned a few nice ones I think:

(1343, 1045, 5012 and 2x 5100s)


----------



## jokr82 (Jan 16, 2008)

So Here I go!

Sorry about the many pictures, but all my watches has cronographs!


----------



## BARNBUILDER (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## alls3rvice (Sep 10, 2009)

Don't forget this one, bubba!


----------



## 10 ATM (Jun 1, 2011)

Perhaps not THE coolest, but the coolest that I actually own


----------



## ERA00 (Dec 29, 2011)

Can someone help me out with this. I just bought this and was told it was by BOvet with a Valjouix movement circa 1950's. I can find any info on a Rogers brand. The etchings on the movement read 'rogers watch co'


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

How about the B01 ??


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## branl33 (May 29, 2009)




----------



## charlieboy89 (Dec 21, 2011)

i have a seiko fever right now and this i think is the coolest chronograph! (at least in the seiko lineup)


----------



## Cloak (Dec 28, 2011)

Winner



charlieboy89 said:


> i have a seiko fever right now and this i think is the coolest chronograph! (at least in the seiko lineup)


----------



## elixxxer (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't own any of the following, but these are my favorite chronographs and I hope to get one of the new Longines column wheels sometime this year, I just can't decide which one!

Longines Column-Wheel Chronograph








Longines Heritage Record Chronograph








Zenith El Primero Captain








Glashutte Original Senator XL








Ebel 1911 BTR








Seiko Brightz Phoenix SAGH001








Seiko Brightz Phoenix SAGK001


----------



## bg002h (Mar 28, 2010)

Ball Trainmaster world time chrono...not yet released. Tritium based radioluminescent tubes embedded in the dial markers and hands. World time disc rotates to keep all cities aligned with the correct local time.


----------



## SergeyR (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

:-!


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Here's a couple more of mine....yeah be honest now, you all like the blinger, don't ya's? don't ya's? ;-)









But seriously, this just got the final polish....a gentle polish with a Cape Cod I should add, much nicer looking and I didn't take any material away, too bad it isn't staying in the collection :-(

Charles Nicolet Tramelan

























Peace,
Preston


----------



## dizzy242 (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## KingK12 (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's mine- It's not much but it's pretty cool!


----------



## anon_penpal (Dec 16, 2011)

I didn't see the 1887 posted:


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Fresh from a recent service. Will be on my wrist in less than a week. |>


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

Cool Chronomatic! I have a blue-dialed one in for service now! Got any more pix!


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Will have more pics after it arrives


----------



## KingK12 (Feb 2, 2012)

Check out this one!


----------



## Genabis74 (Jul 15, 2011)

Love My PRC200!


----------



## phonevoice (Aug 14, 2007)

I am amazed at the wonderful chronographs I see here. I have been inspired to keep looking for even more watches. I also have a couple of Paketa 24 Hour dial Russian watches, with moving bezels that have the cities of the world , but they are not chronographs. 
The attached are my humble offerings to this discussion. Feedback is appreciated !!!


----------



## KyleA (Jul 9, 2011)

The coolest Chrono... And it isn't even made yet! but will be announced tomorrow! cannot wait! 100% original! like a breath of fresh air..

Link to the concept thread and info - HERE


----------



## SergeyR (Jun 6, 2011)

IWC Portofino


----------



## jarrodhaz (Oct 10, 2010)

my submission....


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi from Belgium, thit is my Sector Chrono






C:\Users\MEHMET\Pictures\fevrier


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

The latest incarnation:


----------



## jacobwilson (Mar 4, 2012)

What about these two?
Tissot Tradition








Victorinox Alliance Chronograph:


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

I like the V'nox quite a bit.


----------



## Daemos (Dec 17, 2008)

Gelo24 said:


> View attachment 502942


This is currently my dream Chrono...if only it wasn't so cost prohibitive to be a student


----------



## HermesBlessMe (Aug 10, 2011)

Maurice Lacroix - Les Classique Chronograph










Louis Erard - Heritage Chronograph


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

Anew one to add to the family -


----------



## sea0bass (Apr 14, 2010)

Maurice Lacroix Memoire1








Montblanc Metamorphosis


----------



## TJWN (Apr 24, 2012)

Erhard Junghans Creator 1861 Chronoscope 







Davosa Titanium II Chrono


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

My latest, ESQ Fusion


























Peace,
Preston


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

My three:










*Sinn 757 UTC | Omega Speedmaster Professional | Chronoswiss Lunar Calendar*


----------



## Der Biermeister (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Pops1959 (Jun 17, 2012)

I only have a couple of chronogrphs, of which this one is my favorite:


----------



## Bubblemunche (Apr 27, 2006)

My daily beater:










And there are simply too few EL Primeros in this thread about chronographs:


----------



## fiddletown (May 14, 2006)

Bubblemunche said:


> ...And there are simply too few EL Primeros in this thread about chronographs:...


Okay, here's one more:


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Keep the El Primeros coming!


----------



## Balidaan (Feb 19, 2009)

andy_s said:


>


What Tissot is that?


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

Balidaan said:


> What Tissot is that?


a tissot navigator from 1970-1971 with the lemania 1343


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

my own collection here with the speedmaster IV, the speedmaster 125 and the speedmaster markII


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

Balidaan said:


> What Tissot is that?


Georges is quite correct; interestingly the only watch (as far as I know) to use this movement - it did come in two versions, the silver dial (as above) and a black dialled version.


----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

Still think my JLC Master Chronograph is rather cool:










As is my IWC Portuguese Chronograph 'panda dial':










Cheers,

Pieter


----------



## Roller.959 (Nov 29, 2011)

Nicolas.

















Timewriter II.














Grail.


----------



## Balidaan (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks georges!
I wish Tissot would go towards this in their heritage collection (which is certainly interesting) instead of being another me too fashion brand.


----------



## 8point166 (May 28, 2010)

The coolest of the cool


----------



## flyinghell34 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have had this one on my radar for a number of years. Finally added it to the collection a couple of weeks ago. I have to say, I think this one is one of the coolest looking chronographs.


----------



## westlake (Oct 10, 2011)

Panerai Pam 192, chrono done in Tantalum - does that make it the hardest Chrono there is?









A chrono the US Navy evidently endorses (does that make it unique or odd?)









Breitling chrono with a bit of vintage taste









Breguet does chrono right


----------



## Roller.959 (Nov 29, 2011)

westlake said:


> Breguet does chrono right
> 
> View attachment 746343


Love that Transatlantique!


----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

That JLC is especially awesome, Seal endorsed or not !

Cheers


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd like to nominate:


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't own either of these two -_* But I'd like to!














*_


----------



## KuKu427 (Jan 9, 2012)

Oris TT1


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

IGotId said:


> I'd like to nominate:
> 
> View attachment 747024


I'd like to add this Speedy as well:


----------



## Jonah81 (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

broadarrow gmt


----------



## kprzybyl (May 4, 2012)

Obviously not wrist shots but that's because my camera phone is absolutely awful.


----------



## markdeerhunter (Sep 11, 2006)

My only Chronogragh but it's a nice one.:-!


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

My favorite is my early 70s Vulcain two-eye. Hand-wound, and only 40mm across. Not too thick, either.


----------



## jacklee1 (Jun 29, 2012)

very cool watches


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Balidaan (Feb 19, 2009)

Nothing comes close to this in real life (in the looks department).


----------



## Kuma23 (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## ghostcar (Apr 8, 2009)

*B & R Space 3 Titanium*

Unless... it's another looker 














On a carbon fiber band.


----------



## arkiemark (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: B & R Space 3 Titanium*

Stowa 1938 Black:


----------



## KingK12 (Feb 2, 2012)

BenL said:


> Tag Carrera.


Very nice!


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## version4.666 (Dec 13, 2008)

I think the LIP Chrono is the coolest chronograph watch out there. Love it.
Like my HMT Chronograph too.


----------



## ShellyAE (Jul 28, 2012)

These are my two favorites that I own


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Badiker (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## kjse7en (Dec 12, 2011)

Speedmaster


----------



## Jmloyman (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello guys,  ! well Im still a student so my Budget is still limited, my Humble Collection is 
Nothing like the ones l saw before from you guys, but after seeing some pics l just wanted to share... hope in a Near Future though, be able to make my way up to some Watch Brands and Style l like.... here l leave some pics of my Chrono..... Cheers...!!!!


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

kjse7en said:


> Speedmaster
> 
> View attachment 816413


hi,
what strap is this? is it black?


----------



## Undercover911 (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm mostly a Chrono guy. Here are some of my coolest:
#1 Tag Heueur Monaco







#2 Luminox Tony Kanaan 1148 Limited Edition







#3 Swatch Get Fly Back







#4 Tissot PRC200







#5 Tissot Quadrato








Brother's Breitling


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Mr Rick said:


>


307 says hi!


----------



## Nichochenachi (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah... chrono subforum would be the best...


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Nichochenachi said:


> Yeah... chrono subforum would be the best...


Definitely +1


----------



## safetyobc (Nov 23, 2011)

I have to say, I think mine is the coolest because I just got it today! 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeWontLetMeGo (May 1, 2012)

Very cool watches indeed. Can't believe I share a forum with PP, VC,AP owners. Thanks to all for sharing your collections. Back around page 20 or so, someone asked if anyone actually looks through every page of threads this long. Well, I can confirm at least one person did :-!

That being said, I have 3 Chrono's out of 7 wristwatches. This Titanium Fossil was a gift from my wife several years ago.

I also have a Timex Expedition which has faithfully served as a duty watch for 4 years now.

This spring I finally acknowledged my inner WIS and bought my first mechanical. Which I think is the only Speedy date here so far. I think it's cool





















Sorry for the size, photobucket doesn't work at work, so have to attach


----------



## VRT (Jan 24, 2012)

safetyobc said:


> I have to say, I think mine is the coolest because I just got it today!


That's a strange reason. What will you think of your watch tomorrow?

----------

Why do you guys keep posting regular chronographs in "Coolest Chronographs" thread when any fly-back or Rattrapante chronograph will be cooler just by definition?


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

Because we think ours are cool.


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

Because you rarely see anything like them out in the wilds, or even here for that matter...


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Seems like fun to me - woohoo!


----------



## timmy2guns (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm sure this guy's up here several times. But I'll just put it up because I like it:









Just...wow.


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

*ALS Datograph*



















*IWC Portugese*










*Breitling Navitimer*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Hutter (Mar 17, 2011)

Speedmaster Professional with Panda dial and Kevlar strap from the Omega X-33:









Unfortunately, it is real only in my PaintBrush. Maybe some day...


----------



## CCJ (Nov 14, 2011)

As posted in the Speedy straps thread, here is a Speedmaster with an inexpensive but really nice Hadley Roma mesh bracelet.


----------



## dacattoo (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## aardvarkbark (Oct 27, 2010)

Omega 176 and Breguet XXI...


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

lenny said:


>


That looks amazing! What model is it? and where did you get it?!


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words. It's a Japan domestic market limited edition Seiko speed master (from 2004) marking the 40th anniversary of the chronograph. It was designed by Yura Takuya, a designer of formula 1 race cars (among other things). You rotate the bezel to unlock/lock the watch head. Once unlocked and flipped up, you can use the 60 min chrono. Here is the original ad:











Matt_wool83 said:


> That looks amazing! What model is it? and where did you get it?!


----------



## AWRosey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Great watch; greater sig line.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

lenny said:


> Thanks for the kind words. It's a Japan domestic market limited edition Seiko speed master (from 2004) marking the 40th anniversary of the chronograph. It was designed by Yura Takuya, a designer of formula 1 race cars (among other things). You rotate the bezel to unlock/lock the watch head. Once unlocked and flipped up, you can use the 60 min chrono. Here is the original ad:


I actually didn't know about that one. That's a cool function, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sidmind (Sep 30, 2013)

It appears two of us in this thread both know Batman, as he also gave me a Gotham







Since this photo was taken, I have learned a great deal about servicing these watches, this one has the very rare Landeron 49 movement, but I purchased a few spare Landeron 51's to learn to play with. the 49 has the pillar/column wheel unlike most other chronograph movements and it is finicky to adjust. I have it almost serviced in a way that all the buttons do what they should. as soon as I can get the pillar wheel tweaked just a bit more this thing is going to be running like a dream, as it stands it runs great as long as I leave the buttons alone.
Not bad for the very first watch I tried to service after getting into this. of course I keep coming back to it over and over again as I learn more on my dollar watches.
which is what this started out as. 2$ from a flea market. I am just glad I researched it before I tore into it that first day.... I has assume it was just going to be a donor watch I could tear apart and not worry about getting back together......  I am very glad I did the research and treated it like its gold.

I just want to say that whoever said chronographs are hard to work on is fooling you, its not. and that comes from me who has only been servicing watches for 6 months.


----------



## Noam the Newt (Apr 18, 2013)

Something I discovered today. I think this constitutes a pretty cool chronograph! Although, I'm sure this is not all that new a find.

OMEGA Watches: Seamaster Bullhead


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)

I like the clean, uncluttered look of the IWC. It's a refreshing change for the often busy design of many chronographs.



shah said:


> All the watches I have owned are chronographs - maybe I should buy a diver now:think:! Anyhow on to the pictures:
> 
> My latest acquisition - IWC :


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

A classic 3133, '97 vintage.


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

Seiko has some great vintage chronographs, and their SpringDrive chronographs are really cool! (The pushers are a bit overdone....) Just too bad they're priced out of reach for me. Anyway, not sure if I'd call these the "coolest", but they're two of mine that I actually own, that are my favorite.



















I know I've posted these same two pictures over and over again in various threads. I just haven't been taking new pictures lately.

As far as what I think are the coolest chronographs.

This:









or this:









photo's courtesy of Google.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

my latest addition


----------



## JahIthBer (May 9, 2014)

Omega Speedmaster 176.0016 on Tan Rally Strap


----------



## Axefield (Jan 12, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer Chronograph









worn&wound | Hamilton 2015 Line Preview - worn&wound


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

I've been on a tear lately. These are all incoming!




























Rick


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

Here are my three...
Omega 176.007
Zenith Prime
Breitling 7102


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Vachron Constantin's new Harmony chrono, unveiled at SIHH, sure sets my heart aflutter:


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

This VC ....


----------



## NA5AR (May 26, 2013)

Love 2 dial chronographs


----------



## Dickensian (Jan 29, 2015)

That Omega is by far one of my favorites. 

Lovely watch


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Hamilton Khaki Conservation


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Hammy Base Jump


----------



## Gordon Fraser (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*I'm kinda fond of this one ...*



Kurt


----------



## ccbad (Dec 28, 2009)

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchnut12 (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

I've gone a bit Chrono Crazy:









Seiko Speedtimer 6139









Omega Speedmaster Mark II









Seiko "Pogue" 6138









Seiko 6139 8020









Hamilton Pan Europ









Tissot Quickster









Zodiac Sea Dragon









Endura Rally









Autodromo Prototipo Nero









Sicura MG 75 Anniversary Commemorative


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Here are some chronos of mine, which I think are pretty cool:

Zenith A386








Seiko IZUL








Heuer 2447N








DOXA 600T T-Graph Searambler 40th Anniversary:








Seiko 6139-6005 AKA Pogue:








Seiko 6136-0040 AKA Black Horse








Seiko 6138-8000 AKA Baby Panda









GW-200B-1AJF:


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Really love this thread. Do notice many of the same models, but didn't see this Enicar with 72:


Enicar 1970 Valjoux 72 black orange-grey dial 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


Enicar 1970 Valjoux 72 black orange-grey dial 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Don't have the Doxa Ultraspeed with me anymore, but it's cool for sure..! |>


----------



## Nutty28 (Jan 14, 2013)

Never had a reason for a chrono, and told myself I need probably just one...










Then another....










And another...










And just about a few weeks ago, when I said no more....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robmks (Mar 17, 2006)

Bob


----------



## RuffRydas (Mar 19, 2011)

Robmks said:


> Bob
> 
> View attachment 3567194


OMG... Where can I buy this?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robmks (Mar 17, 2006)

RuffRydas said:


> OMG... Where can I buy this?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It took A LOT of searching, but found it in Holland. From BRICKSHOP Holland - BrickLink.com.

Bob


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

One of the best valued chronos out there...
GP Laureato 8017 Olimpico.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm quite fond of the way these two look.


----------

